# O/T will a little relevance



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

I’ve been busy with volunteer work for my church and helping a mate who’s shorthanded with employees at the moment. I’ve only had time to just about finish the first two customs for good friends here on the board, and I should be done with them by the beginning of next week. 

This is mostly O/T but the relevance will come up later. 
I also though a few might find this a kind of neat--

I went to an auction with a mate with “inside knowledge” to what was going on.
He told me off 5 sales going down simultaneously (same day), with this being the least desirable. Although I didn’t understand his logic at the time, I agreed to attend the “weakest" one with him.
It had rained that morn, and it was windy and quite cold.
We arrived, and then it hit me—Hardly anyone showed up!

I’ll skip all the details of the sale, and just say I bought something.

The first thing I had to do was convince the wife it was no big deal. 
I told her it was a storage container….. One that we could move around.

That didn’t work. She wants it gone.

So, I gave up with her for the time being, and my mind started whirring. Oh, the possibilities!
The first thing came to me-- I could put a large slot track in it, and take to my mates, or pick up them up for a trip back home for fun and racing! 

So, what did I buy?

Before the pics, a few stats--
Detroit 12V V8 Turbo-diesel (360hp)
Allison 4-speed automatic trans
Air brakes
24 volt separate a/c system w/4 cyl. pump
“Kneeling floor” for elderly access
Full body a/c and heat—separate for driver
Tilt wheel
Plug in block heater
Remote start from engine compartment
Full tinted glass
Curb wt. approx. 11½ tons.
Mileage-188, 408
Model year-1985
Kept in County shed since new
Use- exclusive vehicle for elderly/retirement home community 
County maintained and serviced all it’s life
Reason for taken out of service—upgraded ( or County loses in next year’s budjet}
Also, I talked with the shop Forman and he told me about all the workings, and everything else about my purchase (history etc, including their $104,000 purchase price.

Problems—
Missing passenger side mirror (removed for another one in service
1 glass panel removed from front door same as above
Slight rear-end noise-located another pumpkin (third member), for pocket change already—just in case)
Low- batteries- possible replacement.
oil drops and hard-start (normal for Detroit)




















I gave the same amount to my mate, as a finder’s fee for the vehicle as what I paid for it. That what he asked for. 

What did I pay for it?

$50.00.

That’s right! Fifty Dollars cash—and I drove that baby straight over to a friends house on the first trip—no tags or anything!! 

Really—when’s the last time you’ve seen someone get pulled over in one?

The reason for the post is a good-sized layout will fit. Or….
Mobile slot car lab? 
Roving test track?
Traveling slot car show?? I can do what I like with it, so????

Seriously—I doubt the wife will let-up until it’s gone. (Bang! Zoom! --To the MOON, Alice!)
She doesn’t like a camper idea, either.

Any suggestions here might help.

If not, it’ll go……but I’ve already discussed the other sister bus AND a Trolley they have, for definite future purchase!

Once the wife gets wind of this, I suppose one will be my new bedroom….

Thanks for your time…. 
Goodnight


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could always scrap it and make some money. Heck at $50.00 a pop, get three. 

Then again, it will make a nice bedroom.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sell it, I'll give you $55.00. J/K. try listing it in the newspaper it'll sell quick.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Cool Toy!!!*

Does your Church need a bus? I bet that you could donate it and get a hefty write-off. There's always e- bay.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

dammit! keep it and dig a hole in the ground to stick it in. Then, you cover it up, and put in a cellar style top opening door... and voilla!!! you have an underground hidey hole/slot track/bomb shelter! 

My wife would kill me if I brought that home. But I sure would love burying it as my fortress of solitude.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Well that is certainly one of the more interesting stories I've read.A bus for 50 bucks.

If you do a little research,you could probably find a place to sell it rather ewasily and come away with a nice little profit.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

"Monster Garage" project baby! :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Monster Garage...now THAT was what I was thinking....only not as extreme!
I already shared this with Boss...But what would you guys think...
Travel around the country with a slot-team, ala bikini beach beer girls,(bikinis optional)
Putting on exibition races and generating enthusiasm and support for our fine hoby!

The bus would easily convert for races. Track table suspended from the ceiling would sit on our bunks (flipped on their sides as table legs) for good solid racing. We could even run a controller up to the captains chair and clamp it in place on the wheel. he could race by the closed circut monitors mounted on the dash via the cameras pointed at various points on the track table!
The locals would pay for track-time as we set up at county festivals around the country. We could offer prizes (stored in the compartments under the bus). The money that we take in would pay for the fuel and eats! A dream.....would be so cool for some single guys....(and maried guys that needed a vacation! LOL)

Great score on the bus, Phil! Now drive that sucker to SaintPaul MN and I will help you convert it!  :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lol hey ill give ya 75 and come pick it up lol


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

awwe, C'mon! don't you think a slot-rig would be super cool???


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

Thanks for all the comps’ and tips. I do have a positive update:

It seems the answer to my prob’ was right here under our noses.
Our oldest has taken a liking to doing her homework in the bus—undisturbed, and the younger one loves to bring her toys inside and play with her afterwards.
This was all I needed to topple the wife’s wall of determination. 

She collapsed like a pole-tent on a windy day.

It was “NO” to me but “oh, ok--just for a little while” to the kids. Seems as the bus will be here for a stint, after all!

Kids--You gotta’ love em’! 

And to clarify what Joe was saying—
Yes, we talked about different angles—but I don’t recall the “dancing” part And I can’t speak for Joez, but if I go out wearing anything less than a pair of trousers and a T-shirt, We most likely we would be arrested!:freak: 

Come to think of it (I wish I hadn’t!) I don’t want to see Joe in a thong either! 

Send me a map Joe, but be forewarned—you start taking thing’s off- and I’m OFF!


Cheers!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hehehehe.....you can yahoo the map. Phil, and you already have my location! Just punch'r up and I will leave the light on for ya!
BTW, NOwhere in my post did I EVER mention any dancing! If you keep that AC nice and cool in the bus while were are working, I will not have to so much as remove a stitch! I could not speak for ANYONE on the bikinis, and that was why I said that they were optional. Sorry, everyone, for the confusion. *I* only floss my teeth! LOL


----------

